# Can you add a kiddie bicycle trailer to a quick-release back wheel?



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi folks

I'll add a pic later, but I recently bought a kiddie trailer for my young one. The attachment is some plastic endpiece with a hole in it, intended for it to be attached to the backwheel axel. Presumably, a "cheapie" bike that uses a nut to fix the axel would be easy for it to connect it to (remove the nut, put the endpiece on the screw, replace the nut. 

My two new bikes (one's a hybrid, the other is a roadie) both have quick release mechanisms for the back wheel. Aren't these "skewer"-like contraptions that run right through to the other side (including the cassette?). Is it any more complicated adding a trailer to a quick-release bike?


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

Check out to see if the burley alternative hitch works. The only place I found this instock besides with burley is here: 

Burley Alternative Hitch Adapter | | Bike Kid Shop


----------



## snoslicer8 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a bike trailer with a "universal coupler" much like you describe. I have a Trek 2.1, and the coupler fits just fine in between the quick release latch and the frame, so it works great - I didn't need the alternative burley hitch.

Interestingly, I have seen a couple other "universal" couplers that are much larger, and would not fit on the Trek 2.1 because of the recessed nature of the frame at the point where the axle goes through.


----------



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Actually - I managed to add it to the quick release skewer. It was just a matter of pulling the skewer all the way out, then putting it back in the same position with the coupler looped in. I'll share a pic tomorrow.


----------



## snoslicer8 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I meant. ;-)


----------

